# Brake rotor size...



## No Regrets09 (Aug 3, 2017)

Doing the brakes for the first time on my 2014 chevy cruze 2LT. parts stores tell me there is a 276mm or a 300mm rotor. Now everything I've come across says I have the 276mm rotors, but then where do the 300mm rotors come in to play? Are those on the LTZ or RS Models?

Figured I'd attach a picture of my work in progress(mostly cosmetic "upgrades")


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

300 are diesel models only.


----------



## No Regrets09 (Aug 3, 2017)

Ahh that makes sense, not sure why the parts store computers wouldn't tell them that. Thanks for the info


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

No Regrets09 said:


> Doing the brakes for the first time on my 2014 chevy cruze 2LT. parts stores tell me there is a 276mm or a 300mm rotor. Now everything I've come across says I have the 276mm rotors, but then where do the 300mm rotors come in to play? Are those on the LTZ or RS Models?



I've seen a few sites that do aftermarket brakes and they don't distinguish either. They just call the 300mm parts an "upgraded" brake package.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> I've seen a few sites that do aftermarket brakes and they don't distinguish either. They just call the 300mm parts an "upgraded" brake package.


Which, they really shouldn't, consider it isn't even the same lug pattern.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Which, they really shouldn't, consider it isn't even the same lug pattern.


Ooops! Yeah, that could be a problem!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just a little bit!


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

I have a 2018 CTD. Previously owned a 2011 Cruze which I had extra wheels with snow tires. Last week I tried one wheel on to see if it would fit my 2018 and it did. So it appears to me the lug pattern is the same for the diesel? They are 16” wheels.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

On the second gens the diesel has the same lug pattern and the same brakes as the gas model. They'll use the same lug pattern (5x105) and brake rotor as the Cruze has used since 2011, as well as the Sonic, Bolt and Volt. Certain 15" wheels will actually clear them (the Sonic wheels being one of them - I run those on my '17 Volt in the winter).

Only the first gen diesels are unique. They use much larger rotors and a 5x115 lug pattern.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Good info, thanks!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The 300mm brakes are also used on the 1.6T Cruze in Australia.


----------

